
HTML5 Annotations for Webpages - ankurpatel
http://www.se.rit.edu/~agp2572/Notes/
======
simonster
When I open in Firefox, I get the error "Your browser does not support HTML5
offline database storage. Please try using Google Chrome or Safari browser for
this Web App to work properly." This is a little misleading, because Firefox,
Chrome, and IE 10 (but not Safari) all support IndexedDB, which is on track to
be the W3C-recommended offline database storage API. Presumably this uses Web
SQL Database, which is not a W3C recommendation and never will be because it
attempted to standardize SQLite as the only way of implementing a database
(<http://www.w3.org/TR/webdatabase/>).

~~~
darkstalker
there is a common trend of making web apps webkit-only and forgetting about
everything else

~~~
talmand
Be careful, some people don't like it when that kind of thing is mentioned.

------
traek
This looks very similar to the WebKit sticky note example
(<http://www.webkit.org/demos/sticky-notes/>).

~~~
ankurpatel
Yes but it is an extension of that by using Bookmarklets to annotate webpages
instead of just one webpage.

------
indspenceable
Looks nice, but pretty rough around the edges: things like the hover on the
bookmark links flicker, and when you drag notes it selects text as well.

------
Gigablah
I can't click and drag to select text, it drags the entire note. Maybe you
could implement a "handle" area?

~~~
ankurpatel
Good point

------
rtkwe
Doesn't work for me in Chrome 18.0.1025.168 m edit: on Win7 Professional

~~~
ankurpatel
I tried your version of Chrome and it works on a Mac. Maybe you have disabled
use of offline HTML database storage.

------
dewiz
is there a way to show/hide the notes? i tried but closing them did delete em

~~~
ankurpatel
There is a hide link in the bottom left corner of each sticky note. To unhide
click on the Show Notes link or bookmark if you saved the link to your
bookmark bar.

------
ankurpatel
Sticky Notes on the web

